# Pronunciation of l



## bieq

Hello,

Reading about the Dutch language, I learned that the consonant* l* is pronounced *[l]* at the beginning of a word and *[ɫ]* at the end of a word, but what about the pronunciation in the middle of a word?

Lid  [lɪt]
Bril  [brɪɫ]
Talen ?


Thank you

Ben


----------



## Joannes

Just [l]. But it also depends on the environment. (And again, no phonemic differences are at work here so don't worry too much about it, a Spanish /l/ will do fine anywhere in any word..)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

From _Uitspraak Nederlands_ (quite a good book, by the way):


> In het Engels is er een 'light l' voor voorklinkers en een 'dark l' voor achterklinkers en op het einde van een woord. In het Nederlands is er alleen een 'light l'.



Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

My Swedish l is too light  It makes me sound artificial, so I've had to learn to use a thicker l + schwa-insertion


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Grytolle said:


> a thicker l + schwa-insertion


Why the schwa?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why the schwa?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Because it sounds too artificial without it in informal contexts, which is where I'd be more likely to use a word like "melk"


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Grytolle said:


> Because it sounds too artificial without it in informal contexts, which is where I'd be more likely to use a word like "melk"


*In het Schoon Vlaams, blijkbaar de enige taal die u verstaat, of het Boechouts (dixit Lernout), gemengd met andere Brabantse en Antwerpse elementen:*

*Mo vengtje toch, zédde d'er na wer mé a antwèèrps... Enfin gij noemt da vloms zekers, ni? 
Joenge toch, hier klappe we in princiep over 't standerd Nederlands. 
As g'over ien of ànder dialect wilt schrijve, dan zegde da.

En as à da ni aonstao, dan zukte mor een ander forum. D'er zén genoeg pipo's oep 't internet die hun eige bezig ouwe mé 't fabricere van Vlomse toltjes en ander folliekes.

Mé alle Chinese, mor niet met den deze.



Of, met andere woorden:
*


> If your answer requires a reference to a dialect or variant of Dutch, then please indicate this clearly and give a Standard Dutch alternative.





> Als je wil berichten over een variant of dialect van het Nederlands, dan meld je dit _duidelijk _en dan geef je _altijd_ een AN-alternatief.


* 
Frank
Moderateur
Moderator
*


----------



## paul72

Hi Bieg,

In fact the phonetic symbol, [ı], you wrote is the correct pronunciation:
Lid [lıt]
Bril [brıɫ]


If Dutch people want to pronounce the phonetic _, we write in Dutch "ie", like in:

Lied [lit]... ("lied" = song)
Briel [bril]... ("briel" is part of the name of a village: "Den Briel")

succes, Paul_


----------

